# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Tự giới thiệu Cty Cơ Khí Hoàng Quân

## vudinhvan1811

Công ty cơ khí Hoàng Quân chuyên thiết kế các sản phầm trợ giúp trong công nghiệp như bàn nâng thủy lực, cầu xe nâng, thang nâng... giúp người lao động làm việc thuận tiện, an toàn và đạt hiệu quả.
Với kinh nghiệm 5 năm trong lĩnh vực cơ khí, sản phẩm của cty cơ khí Hoàng Quân đã được sử dụng rộng khắp trong các khu công nghiệp từ bắc chí nam. Các sản phẩm đều được chứng nhận an toàn và kĩ thuật.

Một số hình ảnh và video về sản phẩm của chúng tôi
Đính kèm 59028
Đính kèm 59029




http://cokhihoangquan.com/san-pham/ban-nang-thuy-luc/
http://cokhihoangquan.com/san-pham/cau-xe-nang/

Xin vui lòng liên hệ công ty cơ khí Hoàng Quân để được tư vấn chi tiết
Địa chỉ: Địa chỉ: 14/9 Trần Vãn Xã, KP3, Phường Trảng Dài, TP.Biên Hoà, T. Đồng Nai
Sđt: 0975.953.774 Mr Phương

----------

